# TriFlexis



## Roxy714 (Oct 2, 2012)

I gave my 10 week pup one dose of TriFlexis for flea prevention and I think it caused diarrhea and vomiting. I had a coworker tell me her dog got really sick off that too, but Vet says its rare to find a dog that doesn't take med well. Has anyone tried or uses TriFlexis? Or any suggestion for flea prevention? I like to be proactive on this flea thing 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Trifexis

The biggest thing I have noticed about Trifexis, as someone who works in a veterinary office, is that many dogs WILL get sick when you give it to them... On an EMPTY stomach.
If you did not give your pup a full meal before giving him/her the dose then it is not an uncommon reaction. If you did feed him/her a full meal, then maybe just try a different flea/hw prevention route.


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

What Gsdloverr729 said. I use Trifexis and typically wait about 30 minutes after Schatzi eats, then give it to her.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

We use Trifexis and haven't had a problem. I just drop it in with her food.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We use Trifexis with all our dogs. Never had an issue with it and the dogs are very very well protected. They go into some highly infested areas around here in FL. Fleas and ticks especially. They've never carried anything home. Worth every penny spent.

The way we give it to prevent them from getting sick and/or refusing it (the pills are VERY big, and most dogs wont just take them).... I crush them up into smaller pieces and put them in their breakfast (their largest meal of the day). They've never had upset tummies from it and always get the full amount. I definitely wouldn't give it with an empty stomach. Just like Sentinel, it can make the dogs sick for the day. 

Comfortis is the flea preventative in that. It's very good, but very powerful. If you want to look for something a bit less... not sure if they are still on the market (they stopped production earlier this year for what I think was temporary).. Sentinel worked great as well. Covered the dog a little differently, but still worked great. Heartworm preventative is included in that one too. My dogs did well on that as well for over a year.


----------



## Roxy714 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yes I was advised to give with food which I did. Just a coincidence that the intestinal side effects happened within 24 hours and subsided at 48 hours. There was nothing different in routine recently so just got worried about my pup. I'll have to research a bit more before I consider next months dose. Maybe something topical....


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't think it was a coincidence. Diarrhea and vomiting are listed as side effects. 

Frequently-Asked Questions — trifexis.com


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly doesn't tolerate it well either.

We asked our vet and switched her back to Sentinal.
No fleas, no ticks, no vomit, no diarrhea.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How did you get back to sentinel? I can't get it anymore. I just switched to ivermectin.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

We tried Trifexis this summer and Nikki got sick from it (vomiting). I gave it to her after a meal. Our vet said he is seeing more and more dogs getting sick from Trifexis.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> How did you get back to sentinel? I can't get it anymore. I just switched to ivermectin.


We had a supply from before and left over from a dog that passed away (Kazar).

I didn't realize it is not in production right now. We'll have to switch too next time, I guess.
Not to Triflexis though. Maybe to a topical like Advantage.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I was just on Amazon looking up Sentinel, it said that it is also known as Program Plus, which they have in stock. Novartis also makes Capstar as well, if anyone is interested. 
*
*


----------

